# Coming home want to fish.



## rockhopper (Jun 3, 2012)

I've been in japan going in on 2 years with the Navy. I dont have much chance to go fishing. I will be home from March 21 to April 12. If anyone needs 2 people (My dad and I) to go with them offshore for some tuna or anything offshore PM me. !tuna!


----------

